# Ms. Flicka



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Got a bunch of new pics of ms. Flicka, my new girl. She doing great, and retraining is going quite smoothly. So far she has learnt how to disengage her front and hind quarters, is learning how to sidepass, ground tying, walking up to a mounting block and standing there while I get up on it, and then rub her all over. She has learnt how to bend laterally, both sides. She has been saddled, and I have moved the stirrups all over, and tapped on the saddle with my carrot stick from both sides, etc. I've handled her feet alot, as when I got her she was nervous about it, and now she gives them willingly. She is still learning how to longe. 

When I got Flicka, she was supposedly able to be ridden, but developed a bucking problem; suprise, suprise, given all the things she DIDN'T know, as the things I've taught her in the last two weeks where things she did not understand. I spent most of the first week, working on catching her; building her trust, so that it wasn't a battle to go out and catch her. She is walking up to me pretty consistantly, and will let me walk up to her, if she doesn't decide to come up. When I got her, she would run away, eyes white, and snorting.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Wow...that was a lot...Lol!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

She's beautiful! So glad to hear the rest of her training is goin' well!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

she is so cute, and looks very happy. Sounds like she is going good!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I may need to take her off your hands! =P She's beautiful! 

Are you reselling her once you get her all educated or is she a keeper?


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I believe she is definitely a keeper...so you just stay away!!Lol!!!


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

What a flashy girl! So much chrome. I think you got a diamond in the rough there. I hope her training continues to go well, it sounds like you've got a good start on her now!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

She is Lovely  I hope your training goes well, i am suprised that they 'broke' her but she didnt give her feet willingly, Definitally got yourself a nice project horse  Glad she went to you and not an uneducated person


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I love all your wooden corrals! Is it cheaper than metal ones? I like the look they give to the scenery.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

ChevyPrincess said:


> I love all your wooden corrals! Is it cheaper than metal ones? I like the look they give to the scenery.


I know, I love the wood corral too; I'm not sure, costwise, how much it costed the school, as I didn't build them. I know 'normally' a wooden corral is a bit more costly to build, but the school I work and live at has alot of stuff donated, or given to them at a really good price. 

The disadvantage would come if one of the horses tried to go over, or through, I'm sure, as the wood would likely splinter, and cut them up pretty good. The horses we have are really good though. We have a regular round pen that I prefer to use for ground work, as I feel more comfortable working a horse in it, especially if they get hyped up. It's higher, and not so likely to 'break' on them should they go over.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Flicka is a very pretty girl! Glad to hear all is going well!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Mom2Pride, can I please use two of your photos for a presentation? I am giving a speech in my class for the 'Join-Up' process, and can't find any good ones online. I was going to take them myself of my horse, but it has been too wet for round pen work. I will definitely give you credit in my bibliography, I promise, I don't plagiarize. Thank you.


----------



## twinkie4 (Jan 25, 2009)

AWWWWWW!!!!! She is adorable!!!! You are soo lucky that you own her!!


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

TwisterRush said:


> She is Lovely i am suprised that they 'broke' her but she didnt give her feet willingly
> 
> 
> > Ha ha, then you've never met _my _horse...oh, the work we've had to do on the ground...
> ...


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

ChevyPrincess said:


> Mom2Pride, can I please use two of your photos for a presentation? I am giving a speech in my class for the 'Join-Up' process, and can't find any good ones online. I was going to take them myself of my horse, but it has been too wet for round pen work. I will definitely give you credit in my bibliography, I promise, I don't plagiarize. Thank you.


That would be fine...let me know which ones you want, or if you want others...


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Lori1983 said:


> Mom2Pride, I _love _this horse. I know I've already said it in other posts, but she is really beautiful. It seems like she's quite a fast learner.


I know, she's learning really quickly. And yes, I think she is absolutely stunning, myself... And her temperment and attitude are so much like the horse I lost this spring (Pride), that it's down right scarey...it's like he's come back to me, just in a different horse. :shock:


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

^ Awww, that's really cool. 

Not that you lost Pride of course, but that she's so similar in temperament. What breed was Pride?


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Lori1983 said:


> ^ Awww, that's really cool.
> 
> Not that you lost Pride of course, but that she's so similar in temperament. What breed was Pride?


Pride was Quarter and Arab...Flicka is Quarter and Walker... I love QH, and have owned a few; the crosses have been just as easy to work with and train in my experience.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Flicka and her buddies got 'attacked' by conditioner, brush, and rubberbands today...tehehe


















Skye; one of the yearlings I'm training









Blue, my other horsey in training...Lol!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I have ridden Flicka three times now, and she has done really well. The 2-3 rides were bareback, and she was a bit unsure of it at first, but settled down pretty much right away(I don't think she's ever been ridden bareback), but walked off with head down, and all calm. I'm really proud of her!


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Looks like she was having fun!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

A few new pics of my pretty girl...tried out the syrcingle and draw reins on her...


----------

